# Need advice for new iPhone service...



## jettamethis (May 18, 2012)

Me and wifey are headed to Australia in December 2012 for about 3 years. 
From what I've read, we'll both need new service with new phones. 

Any help with specific carriers are best would help. Also, can I keep my AT&T in Australis?


----------

